# more than 100k for attachments in total ??



## GregGH (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello

I have four attachments now --so I have all but used up my 100k for attachments ...gee...   I don't know what one I want to trash to make room for the new one ....how about more room??

I think the attachments help ALL of the TUG members -- seems a shame to strip them out -- just because we don't have enough room ...?

Help ??

Greg


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2007)

tis a doug question...I certainly dont mind upping the limit since we are now on a dedicated server.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 5, 2007)

The 100k limit is indeed a carryover from when we were on a shared server.  I've raised it to 500k for all TUG members.


----------



## jimbosee (Dec 5, 2007)

*Attachment,s!!!*

To TUG Admin,could you please tell me what are attachment's,and what or how do you use them .Sorry to be so so.Thanks Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2007)

attachments are when you physically "attach" a file to your post for others to download.

could be a pic, a word document, excel spreadsheet...etc etc.


----------



## jimbosee (Dec 5, 2007)

*Attachment's*

Thank you Admin,now I know.Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## pittle (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Doug.  I sometimes have a really hard time getting something small enough to post.  I tend to take photos with too high a resolution so I can edit them, but getting them down to 100K is sometimes a challenge.  I've had people email me so I could email them a picture or copy of a map that I scanned from a resort.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 20, 2007)

you can always email any resort pictures and items to the review managers and they will upload it to the review page for you!


----------



## GregGH (Dec 21, 2007)

*downsize a photo and post*



pittle said:


> Thanks Doug.  I sometimes have a really hard time getting something small enough to post.  I tend to take photos with too high a resolution so I can edit them, but getting them down to 100K is sometimes a challenge.  I've had people email me so I could email them a picture or copy of a map that I scanned from a resort.



I think that more photo's will make the forum a prettier place ...

Here is a link for PC users to get free software to downsize images
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/197441

On the Mac - it is built in - go to iPhoto and export the copy to whatever size and scale you need - a bit of playing and you are an expert.

Now --where are those Hawaii pictures ....  hate winter .....

Greg

ps - Admin's -- how about 500k a year ... not 500k in total -- just a suggestion ...


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 21, 2007)

GregGH said:


> ps - Admin's -- how about 500k a year ... not 500k in total -- just a suggestion ...



Not a capability of the forum software we run, I fear.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 21, 2007)

pittle said:


> Thanks Doug.  I sometimes have a really hard time getting something small enough to post.  I tend to take photos with too high a resolution so I can edit them, but getting them down to 100K is sometimes a challenge.  I've had people email me so I could email them a picture or copy of a map that I scanned from a resort.



You can always upload them to a picture hosting service and just post a link to the location.  I use ImageShack, but there are others.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2007)

its also a feature of a PC to shrink down a picture....use MSPAINT.

open with MSPAINT....use the IMAGE > stretch/skew feature to shrink it down as small as you want.


----------



## pittle (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I should have asked earlier in the year when I needed to make them smaller.  I will save these sugesstions for next time.  I have used Snapfish, but then have to provide a password.  These others sound better.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's an old article on TUG that covers, among other things, how to reduce the file size of image files.  It hasn't been updated in over 5 years but the content is still valid.
http://www.tug2.net/advice/images.htm


----------

